# IP_TABLES gui , frontend available ? [solved]

## Mgiese

gibt es evl eine GUI die auf it_tables zurückgreift ? also eine art desktop firewall ? ....

habe dazu noch nichts gefunden , das gleiche interessiert mich bei virenscannern , hatte zwar schon f-prot drauf, aber leider brachte ein : ./fprot nichtmal ne errormessage.... auch die bitdefender-console (der name sagts ja) hat ja keine GUI soweit ich weiss...

MFG

THX A LOT

----------

## pawlak

Vielleicht meinst mit Frontend

net-firewall/gtk-iptables

Und bitte das Plenken unterlassen  :Wink: 

----------

## Mgiese

 *pawlak wrote:*   

> Vielleicht meinst mit Frontend
> 
> net-firewall/gtk-iptables
> 
> Und bitte das Plenken unterlassen 

 

ich mach ja was du sagst  :Very Happy:  aber sagmir erstmal was "plenken" ist , BITTE!  :Shocked:   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pawlak

http://www.sockenseite.de/usenet/plenken.html

----------

## Mgiese

 *pawlak wrote:*   

> http://www.sockenseite.de/usenet/plenken.html

  und wieder hab ich was gelernt  :Very Happy:  ^^ cuii 

PS : ich glaube zwar das es wichtig ist auf regeln zu achten , aber ich schreibe auch nicht immer gross wenns sein muss , ist online üblich so .. sollte man aber wissen , was nicht heissen soll man darf seine rechtschreibung ect vernachlässigen ... wenn ich immer auf sowas achten würde , könnte ich sicherlich nur ca 30-40% von dem posten und schreiben was mich bewegt ^^ aber schon oki  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Neo_0815

fwbuilder und guarddog.

Aber per Hand schreibts sich doch meist besser und schneller.

Gruß

----------

## Aldo

Ich will ja nicht quengeln, aber du plenkst schon wieder.

----------

## Mgiese

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Ich will ja nicht quengeln, aber du plenkst schon wieder.

 

hmm waren doch aber keine extra leerzeichen drin, oder erstrecht nicht massenhaft... aber es dient doch auch der uebersichtlichkeit oder ?

@Neo_0815   , ich probierts mal , wenn KDE bald mal fertig ist  :Sad:  sind nun schon 22 stunden  :Sad:  najut wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich nebenbei noch die HALBE welt gemerged, danke soweit fuer den tipp

----------

## pawlak

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

>  *Aldo wrote:*   Ich will ja nicht quengeln, aber du plenkst schon wieder. 
> 
> hmm waren doch aber keine extra leerzeichen drin, oder erstrecht nicht massenhaft... aber es dient doch auch der uebersichtlichkeit oder ? 
> 
> @Neo_0815   , ich probierts mal  ,  wenn KDE bald mal fertig ist  sind nun schon 22 stunden  najut wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich nebenbei noch die HALBE welt gemerged, danke soweit fuer den tipp

 

schon wieder 2 Plenkereien.

Und nein, plenken bringt keine Übersichtlichkeit. Es verursacht unnötig Traffic ( :Wink: ) und außerdem hast damit u.U. nen Satzzeichen am Anfang einer Zeile.

----------

## 76062563

@Mgiese vor Satzzeichen kommen keine Leerzeichen.

----------

## Mgiese

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> @Mgiese vor Satzzeichen kommen keine Leerzeichen.

 

wo ist das problem ? ich mache eben nach nem fragezeichen ein leerzeichen , die paar Bit werden sicherlich keinen ROUTER bzw das ganze INET lahmlegen.  :Twisted Evil: 

@pawlak : net-firewall/gtk-iptables  habe ich emerged , aber wie starte ich das ?

MFG

----------

## oscarwild

Kein wirkliches Problem, fällt aber in eine ähnliche Kategorie wie "Packete", "funzen" und das gute alte Deppenapostroph  :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> wo ist das problem ?

 Es sieht scheiße aus, wird falsch umgebrochen, braucht mehr Tipparbeit, und erhält ggf. bei Spam-Filtern Punkte. Abgesehen davon erniedrigst du die Wahrscheinlichkeit ernstgenommen zu werden gerade bei denen, die dir brauchbare Antworten geben könnten. Grund genug also, es sein zu lassen.

Zum Thema:

http://www.iks-jena.de/mitarb/lutz/usenet/Firewall.html

----------

## flammenflitzer

firestarter guarddog (einfacher geht's nicht) fwbuilder kmyfirewall (shorewall über webmin-interface) .....

----------

## Mgiese

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Kein wirkliches Problem, fällt aber in eine ähnliche Kategorie wie "Packete", "funzen" und das gute alte Deppenapostroph 

 

ok, der erste wirklich objektive Grund  :Smile: 

@pawlok:

Und nein, plenken bringt keine Übersichtlichkeit. Es verursacht unnötig Traffic (Wink) und außerdem hast damit u.U. nen Satzzeichen am Anfang einer Zeile.

wo passiert den sowas? Ich probiere es mir mal anzugewöhnen. Aber versprechen kann ich nichts, werde ich geKICKT oder geBANNT wenn ich net aufhöre?

@l33t : gottseidank komm ich IMMER alleine weiter  :Very Happy:  (nur spass)

mfg

----------

## SinoTech

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @pawlok:
> 
> Und nein, plenken bringt keine Übersichtlichkeit. Es verursacht unnötig Traffic (Wink) und außerdem hast damit u.U. nen Satzzeichen am Anfang einer Zeile.
> ...

 

Hehe .. wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Mache auch vor jedem Fragezeichen ein Leerzeichen (Keine Ahnung wieso, ist halt angewohnheit) und bin bisher noch nicht gebannt worden  :Smile: . Wem es nicht passt soll den Thread halt nicht lesen. Und das andauernde beschweren über plenkerei verursacht mit Sicherheit X-mal mehr Traffic als hin und wieder ein zusätzliches Leerzeichen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Mgiese

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> @pawlok:
> 
> Und nein, plenken bringt keine Übersichtlichkeit. Es verursacht unnötig Traffic (Wink) und außerdem hast damit u.U. nen Satzzeichen am Anfang einer Zeile.
> ...

 

Mein reden.., ausserdem ist PLENKEN = OFFTOPIC  :Very Happy:  und das wurde nicht gekennzeichnet^^, sagmal sino wo kommst du her? etwa aus hamburg? mfg

----------

## SinoTech

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SinoTech
> 
> Apprentice
> ...

 

Nope, aus Neunkirchen (Im schönen Saarland)  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## 76062563

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

>  *76062563 wrote:*   @Mgiese vor Satzzeichen kommen keine Leerzeichen. 
> 
> wo ist das problem ? ich mache eben nach nem fragezeichen ein leerzeichen...

 

Wie ich schon sagte vor dem Satzzeichen kommen keine, nach (wie du eben bemerkt hast) schon.

Wo das Problem ist wurde bereits von Deever erläutert.

----------

## Mgiese

das hätte ich dir auch ersparen koennen, was beudeutet eigendlich dein RANG ? gibts dafuer irgendwo auch erklärungen? zum beispiel ab wo man KEIN noob mehr ist? oder was ist ein leet, je ne sais pas! 

in diesem sinne machts JUT  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *76062563 wrote:*   

>  *Mgiese wrote:*    *76062563 wrote:*   @Mgiese vor Satzzeichen kommen keine Leerzeichen. 
> 
> wo ist das problem ? ich mache eben nach nem fragezeichen ein leerzeichen... 
> 
> Wie ich schon sagte vor dem Satzzeichen kommen keine, nach (wie du eben bemerkt hast) schon.
> ...

 

1. Diskussion über solche Kleinigkeiten ist Schwachsinnig und verursacht mit Sicherheit mehr Traffic als ein zusätzliches Leerzeichen

2. Jemand der einen anderen nicht ernstnimmt nur weil dieser ein zusätzliches Leerzeichen vor einem Satzzeichen hat tut mir sehr, sehr Leid

3. Thema hat sich hiermit für mich erledigt.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Diskussion über solche Kleinigkeiten ist Schwachsinnig und verursacht mit Sicherheit mehr Traffic als ein zusätzliches Leerzeichen
> 
> 2. Jemand der einen anderen nicht ernstnimmt nur weil dieser ein zusätzliches Leerzeichen vor einem Satzzeichen hat tut mir sehr, sehr Leid
> ...

 

 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## psyqil

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> das hätte ich dir auch ersparen koennen, was beudeutet eigendlich dein RANG ? gibts dafuer irgendwo auch erklärungen?

 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=24074 aber Du hast ja keine Zeit, sowas zu lesen...

Zwei Freunde von mir hatten übrigens letztens eine Diskussion, ob sie den Kerl aus ihrem Volleyballverein nach all den Jahren mal auf seinen Körpergeruch aufmerksam machen sollten... natürlich sind Diskussionen über's plenken Blödsinn, man macht's einfach nicht.

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Diskussion über solche Kleinigkeiten ist Schwachsinnig und verursacht mit Sicherheit mehr Traffic als ein zusätzliches Leerzeichen

 

Ich denke mal, es geht hier nicht um Traffic, sondern um Grundsätze. Und solang man kein Franzose ist, der auch noch auf französisch schreibt, gehört halt mal kein Leerzeichen vor ein Ausrufe- oder Fragezeichen. Bei allen anderen Satzzeichen ist ein Leerzeichen davor ohnehin indiskutabel.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Jemand der einen anderen nicht ernstnimmt nur weil dieser ein zusätzliches Leerzeichen vor einem Satzzeichen hat tut mir sehr, sehr Leid

 

Der Niedergang der deutschen Sprache durch Anglizismen und allgemeine Volksverblödung kann einem ziemlich aufs Gemüt schlagen. Ganz besonders penetrant fällt einem das vor allem in Internetforen auf. Wenn jemandem ein legasthenisch anmutender Beitrag die Lust auf eine Antwort verdirbt, kann ich denjenigen gut verstehen -- genauso, wie ich gut verstehen kann, daß dann so eine Diskussion daraus wird.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Thema hat sich hiermit für mich erledigt.

 

Für den Rest der (deutschsprechenden) Menschheit aber nicht (zum Glück ;-)

Okay, damit das ganze nicht allzuweit nach [OT] entschwindet, will ich dann auch mal was Produktives beitragen :-) Ich stelle meine DSL-Verbindung (natürlich) über rp-pppoe her. Bei der Konfiguration fragt das doch auch nach Firewall-Einstellungen. Was ist davon zu halten? Ich hab da Stufe 2 (Standalone) eingestellt. Was genau bewirkt das?

----------

## oscarwild

@Mgiese: also, um auch mal wieder die Kurve ins eigentliche Thema zu bekommen (und obwohl Deever deshalb wahrscheinlich mal wieder Gift, Galle und evtl. etwas Schweizer Kräuterzucker spucken wird *g*): schau Dir mal das Tool Firestarter an, für den Anfang ist das wirklich recht brauchbar!

----------

## misterjack

jeder der plenkt und deppenapostrophe verwendet, ist der deutschen grammatik nicht mächtig und sollte nachhilfeunterricht nehmen. ich weiß das ich klein schreibe, ist absicht. aber wer aus absicht deppenapostrophe verwendet oder plentk ist in meinen augen dämlich!

----------

## pawlak

Ich versteh die Diskussion hier nicht. Wenn mir jemand sagt, dass ich dauernd nen Fehler mache, dann geh ich in mich und ändere mein Verhalten. Es ist ein Standard, dass es so gemacht wird, daran hat man sich einfach zu halten!

> 1. Diskussion über solche Kleinigkeiten ist Schwachsinnig und verursacht mit Sicherheit mehr Traffic als ein zusätzliches Leerzeichen

Zu dieser Diskussion wäre es nicht gekommen, wenn die Person gesagt hätte: "ja, geht klar, ich weiß bescheid." Danach liest er sich seinen Beitrag nochmal konzentriert durch und lässt die Sache. Aber nein, er sagt lieber "neee, ich mach das schon soooo lange und es gefällt mir". Wer hier Parallelen zu gewissen IE Usern ziehen möchte darf dies gerne tun. Aber er versucht ja sein Bestes, hoffe ich  :Smile: 

> 2. Jemand der einen anderen nicht ernstnimmt nur weil dieser ein zusätzliches Leerzeichen vor einem Satzzeichen hat tut mir sehr, sehr Leid

Wer nimmt hier wen nicht ernst? Wenn man freundlich darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass man was falsch macht und man es danach weiterhin falsch macht, ist das unhöflich oder nur dumm? 

> 3. Thema hat sich hiermit für mich erledigt.

OK :> Man kann niemanden dazu zwingen etwas zu lernen.

> net-firewall/gtk-iptables habe ich emerged , aber wie starte ich das? 

mit gtk-iptables vielleicht? Aber als root.

----------

## SinoTech

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> jeder der plenkt und deppenapostrophe verwendet, ist der deutschen grammatik nicht mächtig und sollte nachhilfeunterricht nehmen. ich weiß das ich klein schreibe, ist absicht. aber wer aus absicht deppenapostrophe vwenden oder plentk ist in meinen augen dämlich!

 

Tja, wär einen Beitrag mit Tippfehlern verfasst ("vwenden" statt "verwendet") sollte besser mal ruhig sein.

Finde ausserdem hier im Forum hin und wieder Postings die ich kaum lesen kann (Sehr sehr schlechtes deutsch). Wundert mich das da noch keiner von euch sowas geantwortet hat wie:

"Lern erst mal richtig deutsch bevor du hier postest". *Ironie*

Kann mal jemand diesen Thread schliessen ? Solangsam gehts wirklich ein klein wenig am Thema vorbei  :Sad: 

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> > 1. Diskussion über solche Kleinigkeiten ist Schwachsinnig und verursacht mit Sicherheit mehr Traffic als ein zusätzliches Leerzeichen
> 
> Zu dieser Diskussion wäre es nicht gekommen, wenn die Person gesagt hätte: "ja, geht klar, ich weiß bescheid." Danach liest er sich seinen Beitrag nochmal konzentriert durch und lässt die Sache. Aber nein, er sagt lieber "neee, ich mach das schon soooo lange und es gefällt mir". Wer hier Parallelen zu gewissen IE Usern ziehen möchte darf dies gerne tun. Aber er versucht ja sein Bestes, hoffe ich Smile
> ...

 

Euer Einsatz zur Erhaltung der deutschen Sprache in allen Ehren, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Und wenn die Person nun in Zukunft weiterhin zusätzliche Leerzeichen macht kann ich sie nur zu gut verstehen. Denn wenn mir jemand mit solchen Kleinigkeiten kommt würde ich mich, auf gut Deutsch gesagt, verarscht fühlen.

----------

## psyqil

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Kein wirkliches Problem, fällt aber in eine ähnliche Kategorie wie "Packete", "funzen" und das gute alte Deppenapostroph
> 
> [...]
> 
> (und obwohl Deever deshalb wahrscheinlich mal wieder Gift, Galle und evtl. etwas Schweizer Kräuterzucker spucken wird *g*)

 Da find ich das hier ja ganz schmunzelnswert: [iptables] Warum funzt meine firewall net??

----------

## Olis

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> gibt es evl eine GUI die auf it_tables zurückgreift ? also eine art desktop firewall ? ....
> 
> habe dazu noch nichts gefunden , das gleiche interessiert mich bei virenscannern , hatte zwar schon f-prot drauf, aber leider brachte ein : ./fprot nichtmal ne errormessage.... auch die bitdefender-console (der name sagts ja) hat ja keine GUI soweit ich weiss...

 

Da du ja KDE benutzt: http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=kmyfirewall

Und bei f-prot hilft ein 

```
f-prot -?
```

weiter. Oder ein 

```
man f-prot
```

Olis

----------

## Mgiese

habe eben probiert die kmyfirwall auszufuehren... der wizard sagt ich bin nicht root und will roots password, aber es kommt mit dem password nicht klar.. jemand ne idee?

cui

ps : in der console geht der root login

----------

## Mgiese

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> firestarter guarddog (einfacher geht's nicht) fwbuilder kmyfirewall (shorewall über webmin-interface) .....

 

hi, habe erstmal firestarter emerged und nun grade guarddog, gehoren die 2 zusammen? habe ebenfalls schon kmyfirewall  probiert, brauche ich dafuer das fwbuilder packet? oder ist das eine seperate firewall? danke cui

----------

## Mgiese

neue frage  :Smile: 

also habe nun neuen kernel mit ip_tables(sollte jedenfalls), FIRESTARTER laesst sich auch starten, aber :

1. erscheint nach dem start : 

NETFILTER detected

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables: No chain/target/match by that name

iptables: No chain/target/match by that name

und ich weiss nun nicht ob er das modul(ip_tables) selbst laedt, oder nun ohne modul zwar startet aber noch "irgendeine unterstützung" vermisst... modprobe ip_tables bzw modprobe iptables bringt auch nur NOT FOUND

2. NETFILTER detectet, beudetet das, das schon regeln aktiv sind? bzw eine andere Firewall?

danke cu

ps : 

bash # iptables

iptables v1.2.11: no command specified

Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.

----------

## 76062563

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Tja, wär einen Beitrag mit Tippfehlern verfasst ("vwenden" statt "verwendet") sollte besser mal ruhig sein.

 

dito

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> jeder der plenkt und deppenapostrophe verwendet, ist der deutschen grammatik nicht mächtig und sollte nachhilfeunterricht nehmen. ich weiß das ich klein schreibe, ist absicht. aber wer aus absicht deppenapostrophe vwenden oder plentk ist in meinen augen dämlich!

 

Das ist ein überaus interessanter Post. Also für mich stehen "mit Absicht die Satzzeichen falsch setzen" und "mit Absicht Groß-/Kleinschreibung ignorieren" eindeutig auf derselben Stufe.

Hier und da ein paar Flüchtigkeitsfehler o.ä. macht ja nun wirklich jeder. Ist ja im Prinzip auch nicht weiter tragisch, da die Rechtschreibregelungen ja sowieso nur ein Richtlinie sind.

Aber sich bewußt gegen die Konventionen zu stellen lässt irgendwie ein gewisses Desinteresse an seinen Mitmenschen durchscheinen, worauf diese verständlicherweise eher beleidigt drauf reagieren.

Achja, für mich ist übrigens das grundsätzliche Kleinschreiben für den Lesefluß weitaus störender, als uberzählige Leerzeichen vor/nach Satzzeichen... kann es sein, dass du mit deiner Kritik nur von dir selbst ablenken willst?

Dieser Thread benötigt ein [OT] oder sollte geschlossen werden. Obwohl er für letzteres m.E. zu interessant ist.

----------

## l3u

Man sollte den Thread nicht schließen, sondern ihn vielmehr mit einem anderen Thema benennen. Ich find das hier auch sehr interessant ;-)

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> jeder (Komma fehlt) der plenkt und deppenapostrophe verwendet, ist der deutschen grammatik nicht mächtig und sollte nachhilfeunterricht nehmen. ich weiß (Komma fehlt) das (entweder daß oder -- wenn's denn unbedingt sein muß -- dass) ich klein schreibe, (wenn das ganze hier Sinn machen soll, dann müßte hier ein Gedankenstrich oder ein Semikolon stehen. Oder ein Punkt. Weil so ist der Satz mißverständlich) ist absicht. aber wer aus absicht deppenapostrophe vwenden oder plentk ist in meinen augen dämlich!

 

Also, da würde mir auf Anhieb noch jemand einfallen, dem eine gehörige Portion Nachhilfeunterricht nichts schaden würde. Kennst du die Sache mit dem Glashaus und dem Steinewerfen?

Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist für einen ungestörten Lesefluß und für ein ästhetische Textbild unabdingbar. Ganz angesehen davon, daß es schlichtweg falsch ist, pauschal einfach alles klain zu schreiben.

----------

## SinoTech

 *76062563 wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Tja, wär einen Beitrag mit Tippfehlern verfasst ("vwenden" statt "verwendet") sollte besser mal ruhig sein. 
> 
> dito

 

Habe nie behauptet das ich feherfrei schreibe  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## 76062563

Schön langsam wirds kindisch hier...

Man plenkt einfach nicht, fertig. Genauso wie Dinge nicht funzen, es keine Standarts sowie Packete gibt. Man kann sich ja wohl Mühe geben oder?

Besonders wenn man neu hier ist (ich schließe mich da selbst nicht aus) und man von jemandem anders auf (einen) Fehler hingewiesen wird sollte man evtl. mal drüber nachdenken und nicht irgendwelche absolut hirnfreien Antworten posten.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> 
> 
> neue frage 
> 
> also habe nun neuen kernel mit ip_tables(sollte jedenfalls), FIRESTARTER laesst sich auch starten, aber :
> ...

 

Ok, also bin mit den ganzen Option im Kernel bezüglich IP Tables auch nicht ganz so vertraut. Aber folgendes ...

Netfilter muss in den Kernel rein damit du die benötigten Option anwählen kannst. Netfilter ist aber noch keine Firewall. Dazu brauchst du noch ip-tables

Netfilter findest du unter ... (Ist aber bei dir offensichtlich schon im Kernel drin)

```

Device Driver ->

     Networking support ->

          Networking Options ->

               Network packet filtering ->

                    Network packet filtering [Y]

```

Support für IPTables findest du darunter

```

IP: Netfilter configuration ->

     IP tables support [Y]

```

Dort musst du auch die Module aktivieren die du brauchst. Sieh dir am besten die Hilfe dazu an.

Mfg

SinoLast edited by SinoTech on Wed Apr 06, 2005 11:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SinoTech

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Schön langsam wirds kindisch hier...
> 
> Man plenkt einfach nicht, fertig. Genauso wie Dinge nicht funzen, es keine Standarts sowie Packete gibt. Man kann sich ja wohl Mühe geben oder?
> 
> Besonders wenn man neu hier ist (ich schließe mich da selbst nicht aus) und man von jemandem anders auf (einen) Fehler hingewiesen wird sollte man evtl. mal drüber nachdenken und nicht irgendwelche absolut hirnfreien Antworten posten.
> ...

 

Verstehe ich insofern als das es hier geügend Postings gibt die in einem dermasen schlechten Deutsch geschrieben sind das man sie kaum versteht. Eine etwas "normale" Ausdrucksweise sollte man schon haben. Aber genauso sollte man sich fragen ob man nichts besseres zu tun hat als andere auf ein zusätzliches Leerzeichen hinzuweisen. Sorry, aber wenn mich jemand auf eine solche Kleinigkeit hinweist fühle ich mich verar*****. Ich laufe auch nicht in der Stadt herum und weise Passanten darauf hin das ihr grünes T-shirt nicht zu den blauen Turnschuhen passt (Auch wenn dem so wäre ... ich habe mit Sicherheit besseres zu tun und möchte selbst auch nicht andauernd von jemandem dumm angemacht werden).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## oscarwild

Bitte unterlasst in diesem Thread langsam mal die Diskussion über das Plenken etc.

Ist ja in beschränktem Maße amüsant, aber was soll jemand von uns halten, der neu in diese Foren ist, und diesen "Beitrag" findet??! Wer glaubt, es gäbe nichts dringenderes als dieses Thema, möchte doch bitte einen Thread "Todesstrafe für Plenken" - von mir aus mit Vote und Spendenkonto für den elektrischen Stuhl - aufmachen und sich dort ausführlich auslassen. 

--- schnipp ---

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> hi, habe erstmal firestarter emerged und nun grade guarddog, gehoren die 2 zusammen? habe ebenfalls schon kmyfirewall probiert, brauche ich dafuer das fwbuilder packet? oder ist das eine seperate firewall?

 

Ich kenne nicht alle erwähnten Frontends, meines Wissens sind das aber eigenständige Applikationen, die die Konfiguration der iptables esleichtern. Falls Abhängigkeiten bestünden, würde emerge die notwendigen Pakete ohnehin mitinstallieren (versuch am besten immer zuerst ein emerge -pD <Paketname>, dann siehst Du sofort was Sache ist).

----------

## Mgiese

lol schönen frühling und topic is ja solved GSD  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mgiese

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> jeder der plenkt und deppenapostrophe verwendet, ist der deutschen grammatik nicht mächtig und sollte nachhilfeunterricht nehmen. ich weiß das ich klein schreibe, ist absicht. aber wer aus absicht deppenapostrophe verwendet oder plentk ist in meinen augen dämlich!

 

schöne seite viel interessantes... thx

----------

## Sas

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Man sollte den Thread nicht schließen, sondern ihn vielmehr mit einem anderen Thema benennen. Ich find das hier auch sehr interessant 
> 
>  *misterjack wrote:*   jeder (Komma fehlt) der plenkt und deppenapostrophe verwendet, ist der deutschen grammatik nicht mächtig und sollte nachhilfeunterricht nehmen. ich weiß (Komma fehlt) das (entweder daß oder -- wenn's denn unbedingt sein muß -- dass)"dass", die alte Rechtschreibung ist heute schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Trotzdem markiere ich die anderen Verstöße gegen sie hier mal nicht  ich klein schreibe, (wenn das ganze hier Sinn machen soll, dann müßte hier ein Gedankenstrich oder ein Semikolon stehen. Oder ein Punkt. Weil Denn so ist der Satz mißverständlich) ist absicht. aber wer aus absicht deppenapostrophe vwenden oder plentk ist in meinen augen dämlich! 
> 
> Also, da würde mir auf Anhieb noch jemand einfallen, dem eine gehörige Portion Nachhilfeunterricht nichts schaden würde. Kennst du die Sache mit dem Glashaus und dem Steinewerfen?
> ...

 

Sorry, ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen  :Wink: 

Aber ernsthaft: Keiner hier beschwert sich über den ein oder anderen Rechtschreibfehler, aber wenn man auf sie aufmerksam gemacht wird, ist es einfach dumm, ignorant und dreist zugleich, einfach falsch weiter zu schreiben. Gleiches gilt natürlich für Groß- und Kleinschreibung und Postings, die wirklich so falsch sind, dass man den Sinn erraten muss.

----------

## Mgiese

gottseidank helfen user usern  :Very Happy:  und das ist fuer mich sinn un zweck von forums.gentoo.org, hoffe ihr DENKT alle daran  :Very Happy:  danke allen die immer ruhig bleiben, auch wenn beim fragen fragen oft mist herauskommt  :Wink:  thx und cuiiiii

----------

